# Anybody else love shooting guns?



## cabomhn (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one on here that loves shooting. :yippe:

Typically when I go home one of the first things me and my dad go an do is go to the local range or to the country and shoot some skeet/trap. It's something that we've been doing since I was pretty young. There's nothing better than laying out a clip of ammo to make you feel alive! :i_dunno:

Between the two of us, I would say we have a pretty good collection, a few 12 gauges, a 9mm, two 40's, a .380 subcompact, as well as a few rifles. A couple of those are for strictly carry/home defense. The others are for leisure target shooting and just for fun.

What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 2, 2012)

NO!:stop:

GUNS ARE BAD!

:shout:

Now go look at my post in the "pictures of us" thread...

p


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

I have been shooting a couple times... would have to say it is a lot of fun.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 2, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> NO!:stop:
> 
> GUNS ARE BAD!
> 
> ...



I almost spit out my drink after reading the comment to that last picture


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL

Sorry, Matt...

I had two new shooters out here yesterday, unfortunately, they brought their boyfriends!:timeout:

I have a pic of most of my .45's...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/more45s.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 2, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry, Matt...
> 
> ...



Nice collection there! If I ever have that many guns down the road I'll be a happy camper that's for sure.

Do you have space to shoot right outside your house?


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 2, 2012)

> Do you have space to shoot right outside your house?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah 
Deer rifles, bird guns and some other fun stuff.
Being out of work has made me sell a lot of the fun stuff.... Putting my Yugoslavian RPK up for sale later this week. I'll sure miss her, but $650 is a lot more useful right about now...


----------



## Mac (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.appleseedinfo.org/index.htm Well.... good to see some like minds in this area also here. Another of my hobbies(passion) is Appleseed. check it out .


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 3, 2012)

Mac said:


> http://www.appleseedinfo.org/index.htm Well.... good to see some like minds in this area also here. Another of my hobbies(passion) is Appleseed. check it out .



A big fan, but haven't visited locally yet...
I've practiced on some appropriate shorter-range appleseed targets, but have issues with going prone...
If you see me prone, assume I've tripped, or passed out!

p


----------



## Dave5020 (Apr 3, 2012)

I really miss being able to walk out the back door and shooting the tin cans on the fence posts.... Now it's to the shooting range, still fun, but not the same...


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave5020 said:


> I really miss being able to walk out the back door and shooting the tin cans on the fence posts.... Now it's to the shooting range, still fun, but not the same...



In St. Marys when I was younger there was this little ramshackle range in the back of the woods only about a minute from the house. It was great being able to shoot tin cans and the like.

Now, I think my preferred targets of choice are watermelons and grapefruit. Little pricey but there's not too much more satisfying than watching a grapefruit explode from a .45 round.


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Mac said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.appleseedinfo.org/index.htm Well.... good to see some like minds in this area also here. Another of my hobbies(passion) is Appleseed. check it out .
> ...


 No need to go prone if you are not able, we (Appleseed) adapt to what ever your abilities are. At Catalpa Creek(our dedicated Appleseed range in s/w Iowa) we have people shooting from lawn chairs(back and leg problems) sitting only, or standing /kneeling . It is about learning to do better with what you have and having a good time!


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 4, 2012)

Mac said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac said:
> ...



Awesome!
Then I shall find a group in SE Texas and give it a go!
Thanks Mac!:clapping:

p


----------



## Mac (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.appleseedinfo.org/search-states.html this is the link for the States map, click on your state and you will get a list of all the scheduled Appleseeds. There you can get more info or register. Happy Shooting !!! 

[attachment=3846]

[attachment=3847]


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


i see you have a couple 1911's question for you? do you find they jam either feeding or ejecting? i know they are great american history and was designed by a brilliant man but have heard that the massed produced ones with all of the moving parts tend to fail on quite a regular basis? just curious


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)

brown down said:


> i see you have a couple 1911's question for you? do you find they jam either feeding or ejecting? i know they are great american history and was designed by a brilliant man but have heard that the massed produced ones with all of the moving parts tend to fail on quite a regular basis? just curious



I have several thousand rounds through my SA-manufactured piece and have never had a jam. I don't run junk through it either though and that makes a big difference. 

You can take any model pistol or long rifle or revolver and manufacture them cheap & loose and have a POS. But the design cannot be faulted for that. The 1911 is one of the most proven and reliable designs in firearm history. 



.


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > i see you have a couple 1911's question for you? do you find they jam either feeding or ejecting? i know they are great american history and was designed by a brilliant man but have heard that the massed produced ones with all of the moving parts tend to fail on quite a regular basis? just curious
> ...






your right on the ammo part i load my own, i shoot on a regular basis, but carry a mid frame smith and wesson 40.  I too have never had a feed or eject jam on my weapon, but have heard from a couple of people that they have had issues with the 1911's that are produced now a days.  when browning came out with that weapon they were hand built to such quality specs that i think have been lost due to mass production.  i can't say this from a personal note only because i don't own one.  and you are absolutely right on the fact of a cheap weapon.  i owned, i believe a Ruger .357 and when fired with factory ammo the shells jammed in the cylinder,  needless to say i took it back got a refund and bought my S&W 686 which is so reliable and i am accurate open sites at 100 yards


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope, no notable issues here...
Five of those six are 1911's...

I, too, reload...

Some of my target loads are pretty soft shooting, so much so that you can actually see the bullet go downrange. Back in my shoot-a-lot days, I'd often put a coupla hundred through whichever I happen to be using, every event.

JMB was a bit of a stud, IMHO.

I usually carry the little colt pictured, a glock 23, or a 2" .38 revolver, depending.:yes:

p


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> ...
> JMB was a bit of a stud ...



I'm not one to ever knock him, but I'll still take a 230 gr bullet moving a little slower say 850 fps than a 200 moving even at 950fps. Plus, Browning never envisioned hollow points either. 

Most of the JMB discussions also usually fail to mention that in the end both him and Colt did what the US Army told them to not what they wanted to do. 


:i_dunno:


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Indeed!
He actually ended up in europe, where he developed the "high-power", for the belgians, I believe...
A smart business man generally goes where the business is!

Some people forget, present company excluded, that some of the weapons used by the current US military were his creations, 
blasts from the past...

p


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been starting to save up for my first handgun. All of the ones that I have been using have been technically owned by my dad. I know that Kimbers are some primo caliber handguns, and was just wondering if anyone has shot one of their Solo 9mm ...

Link to the gun

Txpaulie, I noticed you had a Kimber in the pic you posted, but I was just wondering if any of you guys have shot their 9mm. Once I turn 21 this would be used for conceal carry for me. Thanks! 

- Matt


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never owned a Kimber so cannot answer that, but I don't care for the 9mm round itself for SD. Target shooting it's an okay round but you shouldn't train with a weapon you won't use for SD. You should train and plunk with the gun you'll have on your nightstand or in your waistband. 

I started out buying 9mm's too - my first was a Ruger P89DC 15+1. Paid $229 at a gunshow. As much as I dislike the round I wish I still had that gun it was a _crude_ weapon compared to a Kimber but reliable as an AK. I liked the frame so much I have a P97DC in one of my hides. I can disassemble that thing and reassemble very quickly if dropped in the mud for example, but I could also pull the trigger with confidence if I had to before cleaning out the mud after a quick "slinging" action or two to clear the barrel. 

I got off topic I realize but when discussing firearms there's really no such thing as "off topic" when discussing ballistics and platforms etc. because you can go into a discussion undecided whether to get a .38 wheel gun or a Bersa 380 semi and end up deciding that you need a .357 magnum on the hip AND the Bersa in the ankle holster. 


Now having sort of "dissed" the 9mm, remember that shot placement is king. My little .17HMR is my "funnest" thing to shoot and yes I have AK and AR's in various caliber & configurations.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been checking out this article which has some extensive discussion regarding the comparison between the 9mm and the .45 round...

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/9mm vs 45.htm

I guess my train of thought is that without a doubt the .45 round does do more damage than a 9mm, as would a .40, I think that most would a agree that multiple rounds would be needed to take down most targets. 

For me, I have shot all three, and I have found that my shooting is most accurate repeatedly with a 9mm vs. the other two, with my spreads of 10 rounds being inside the diameter of a soup can from 10-15 yards, whereas my shots with the .40 and .45 are less accurate. I'm not saying that with practice that cannot be fixed over time, but I prefer the 9mm for myself.

I also think that since 9mm will be lighter, I'll be more likely to carry it with me more often than I would with a .45. I don't know what others thoughts are, but I feel like 3-4 well placed shots with either could take down all but the biggest men. :flag_of_truce:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> ... I feel like 3-4 well placed shots with either could take down all but the biggest men.




If it takes 3 to 4 shots they were not "well-placed". But in the real world with someone coming at you or shooting at you "one shot one kill" is the domain of trained and battle-hardened warriors, and even they miss sometimes. One of the reasons that cops are notoriously bad shots is because they usually don't get paid enough to train a lot, and when they are shooting in a real situation they are often "returning" fire. They get a bad rap because they're in an actual gun battle and often with shooters who have much more real world (gang bangers) experience in actual gun fights than they themselves do. 

If the 9 is what you're comfy with that's what you should go with. 

:yes:


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > ... I feel like 3-4 well placed shots with either could take down all but the biggest men.
> ...



Aint that the truth. Shooting is pricey! Me and my dad don't shoot enough to make loading our own rounds economical, but it would be awesome if going to the range wouldn't cost your an arm and a leg.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 6, 2012)

Like ya'll, I believe you should carry the largest caliber you shoot well...
If'n it's a 9mm, so be it...

My wife's carry is a VERY lightweight .38, made to carry alot and shoot a little...
She's proficient with it, and I feel comfortable with her choice.

Her bedside is a wheelgun also, but much heavier, made to shoot alot, carry a little, in .357...

She's got a P95, 9mm, in her sewing room...

My point is that you wanna get good with whatever it is that you choose.

Matt, I have not shot, nor handled the SOLO, but think that you probably won't go wrong with it...

Have fun and be safe!:i_am_so_happy:

I'll try to get some pics of my "nines" and post a video from this morning shooting a 2l coke bottle and a can o' coors light with the .50AE desert eagle.

LOL

p


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 6, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Like ya'll, I believe you should carry the largest caliber you shoot well...
> If'n it's a 9mm, so be it...
> 
> My wife's carry is a VERY lightweight .38, made to carry alot and shoot a little...
> ...



I'd love to see that video! Those guns are MASSIVE. They could be equally effective in close combat by just beating somebody with it, lol.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> . . . . They could be equally effective in close combat by just beating somebody with it, lol.



I'm not sure Matt, I think the guy with the smaller handgun might have the advantage in that scenario. If you're coming at me with a telephone pole and I have a baseball bat you're dead meat. I can hit you 50 times while you're "winding up" to swing.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . They could be equally effective in close combat by just beating somebody with it, lol.
> ...



I believe the logic is: If you see a guy swingin' a telephone pole, keep your bat out of sight, and un-ass the AO!

p


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> I believe the logic is: If you see a guy swingin' a telephone pole, keep your bat out of sight, and un-ass the AO!
> 
> p



:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 6, 2012)

Lesee if'n I can add a movie...:i_dunno:
If this works I'll add the back story!
Keep in mind I have no sound capability on my 'puter, so's if'n ya hear a curse or two, spank me...:yes:
I truly have no clue what may be spoken here...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Joe%20and%20the%20volcano/th_IMG_3937.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 6, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Lesee if'n I can add a movie...:i_dunno:
> If this works I'll add the back story!
> Keep in mind I have no sound capability on my 'puter, so's if'n ya hear a curse or two, spank me...:yes:
> I truly have no clue what may be spoken here...
> ...



Captions for that video...

"Now you see it :i_dunno: .... now you don't  "

 

But seriously, that's awesome. Didn't hear any potty words from what I could tell. :rofl2:


----------



## Gene Howe (Apr 7, 2012)

Just saw this wile surfing.
It disturbs me. Is anyone else as paranoid as I?
ATF Breaking The Law?


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 7, 2012)

Another attempt at video posting..


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 7, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Just saw this wile surfing.
> It disturbs me. Is anyone else as paranoid as I?
> ATF Breaking The Law?



Gene, you don't really think that the federal .gov would ever do anything that a typical educated american would consider unconstitutional, do you..?:scratch_one-s_head:

Really?:i_dunno:

C'mon. man!:no dice. more please:

p


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

We need a website where we slaves can see the names and addresses of every politician in DC including the names and addresses of all the "enforcement goon squads" of every "Administrative Agency". Including pictures of them and their vehicles and homes. Maybe call the website domesticenemiesofliberty.com 

So that when SHTF . . . . . . . .


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 30, 2012)

I was the range officer and firearms instructor for the police department for 20 years until I retired. When I started in 1980, we carried S&W model 19 .357 mags. In 1985, we all got new S&W model 66's. I carried one until 2002 when I was promoted to captain. I was then issued a S&W 9mm auto, which was okay, but it didn't have the power of the old 357's. I shot my first 100 % score in 1986 and maintained it until I retired. I was the only officer on the force to receive a distinguished expert rating and maintain it that long. We were required to qualify with our sidearms four times a year and our range was sanctioned by the NRA. Over the years, I probably shot over ten-thousand rounds and loved every minute of it. I have several pistols now, a S&W .38 special target pistol with a six inch barrel, a Ruger .22 (snake gun) and a old Taurus .357 mag that I carry in my truck in case I run up on some misguided person that I sent to prison. (there's quite of few of them). I also have a LeFever 12 gauge double barrel and a old World War II .308 military rifle.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 30, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> NO!:stop:
> 
> GUNS ARE BAD!
> 
> ...


So "Who would do such a thing" has weighed in on guns. I need you to pay visit to Cougar and shoot him in the:diablo:A


----------



## HomeBody (May 3, 2012)

> He actually ended up in europe, where he developed the "high-power", for the belgians, I believe...
> A smart business man generally goes where the business is!



John Browning went to Fabrique Nationale in Belgium because Winchester would not pay him royalties on the mfg. of the Auto-5 shotgun, circa 1900. Winchester traditionally bought patent rights and did not play the royalty game AT ALL.

Browning sold his patent rights to Winchester previously for many different models but after getting royalty contracts with Remington and other companies, he wanted Winchester to do the same. They refused and he went to Belgium and got his royalty deal. FN made the A-5 in Europe and Remington made it here under license as the Remington M-11.

This, after Winchester lawyers had patented his A-5 shotgun design, assuming they would end up with it. By refusing the royalty deal with Browning, Winchester screwed themselves out of a successful auto loading shotgun design for 70 yrs. until the Super-X 1 came out in the late 70's or early 80's.
Gary...Winchester and Browning crank.


----------



## davidgiul (May 3, 2012)

Mac said:


> http://www.appleseedinfo.org/search-states.html this is the link for the States map, click on your state and you will get a list of all the scheduled Appleseeds. There you can get more info or register. Happy Shooting !!!



and gunpowder


----------



## Eagleeye (May 5, 2012)

I enjoy burning some powder when I can. 

My brother owns an indoor range so I get to shoot some as well as hunting about anything legal.

Mac. I got the patch a couple of years ago. Good group of people. (Appleseed)


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 23, 2012)

I was visiting TxPaulie the other day and his gun was pretty loud so I decided I better use some ear muffs. 
[attachment=7006]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

I started to reply to this several times, but every time right before I clicked submit, I could envision a SWAT team parachuting onto my property in retaliation for my comments about the poetic justice of an ATF agent accidentally blowing his brains out for trying to protect his hearing by sticking his sidearm in his ear, and spontaneously scratching the itch on his trigger finger, against the trigger. 

So, I thought better of it and never posted anything about that.

Thanks David for the picture though - it's a hoot.


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 23, 2012)

They're a' comin' Kev!:no dice. more please:

Fo a laugh, google the Miami(?) cop who shoots himself in the leg, in front of a class o' school children, right after sayin' he's the only one there capable of carrying a weapon...

Glock Fo-tay, if'n I'm not mistaken...

p


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 24, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> They're a' comin' Kev!:no dice. more please:
> 
> Fo a laugh, google the Miami(?) cop who shoots himself in the leg, in front of a class o' school children, right after sayin' he's the only one there capable of carrying a weapon...
> 
> ...



I got Linda a Tech-9, I figure if anybody can get through 32 rounds as quick as she can get them out, they can have her! (But I asure you, if they they get her, they will wish they had not!!!!!)


----------

